# Super G+ Question



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

As some of you may be aware, I'm heavy into collecting the Tomy Super G+ F1/Indy line of cars. There is one car that I absolutely cannot find and have not seen on the bay that I would love to know more about.

It's the On the Spot car which is an orange/red sort of color sporting the bullseye or Target type logo. Can anyone enlighten me on this particular car? Was it some sort of set only release? It seems to be very scarce.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that came with the 4 lane set a few years ago. I had a few of them but dumped them all on fleabay, I am not a "magnet/fast" car racer, they came in a collection.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ligier Runner said:


> As some of you may be aware, I'm heavy into collecting the Tomy Super G+ F1/Indy line of cars. There is one car that I absolutely cannot find and have not seen on the bay that I would love to know more about.
> 
> It's the On the Spot car which is an orange/red sort of color sporting the bullseye or Target type logo. Can anyone enlighten me on this particular car? Was it some sort of set only release? It seems to be very scarce.



The Target Car was a Target Car exclusive set made for.. Wow Target.. It can be hard to come by but not as hard as some and goes for around 30-35 bucks on the bay.. Ussually comes up in multiables.. 


Dave


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Ligier Runner said:


> It's the On the Spot car which is an orange/red sort of color sporting the bullseye or Target type logo. Can anyone enlighten me on this particular car? Was it some sort of set only release? It seems to be very scarce.


 It is indeed very hard to come by.

The only one I have been able to find it is part of a Super G+ twinpack. I believe Tomy used the same part number for two different Super G+ twinpacks, much the same as they did for a Turbo twinpack. Unfortunately, I do not have the part number in front of me right now, although I believe it is 9884. This version of the twinpack is nearly impossible to locate. The common version contains the Valvoline and Armour All F1 cars.

According to Rob Budano's book, and the guide which used to be published by Howard Johansen, the car also came as a single in both America (part number 9930) and Australia (#8772). I have never seen either.

The Target car was produced in a set by Mattel. It is not a Tomy car.

Joe


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks Joe, glad ya caught my error. I collect f1 cars also and forgot not all created equal...lol....Good catch...Now I know the car he wants.. good luck LR.. 


Dave


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I have the TOMY On the Spot car in the factory sealed blister card. When I have a chance, I will get the item number for you.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I have the number as being 9930 but I know that some of the Tomy cars have other additional numbers like the EX series.

Thanks for all the info so far. *tips hat*


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

The On Spot Cleaners Car was driven by *Bob Stain*. For real...check it out next time you see one. The designers at Tomy have a sense of humor.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Ligier Runner said:


> I have the number as being 9930 but I know that some of the Tomy cars have other additional numbers like the EX series.
> 
> Thanks for all the info so far. *tips hat*


 The Tomy EX series cars were for Japan. The OTSC car was not in Japan packaging.

However, a lot of Tomy cars do not have the part number on the package. Although I have most all the American and Australian cars in the package, I got a lot of the part numbers from the two books mentioned above. Without those books or a catalog, I would have no idea for most part numbers.

Joe


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

One on the bay right now if you are interested.

Item #320172350820


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks. I saw that one and my jaw dropped. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I know this is an old topic but I figured I'd revive it. Right now there is one of these cars on the bay and it's going for approx. $60 or so. This is the auction #: 300186371031

I'd like to have one of these also but I have no desires to spend that kind of money for that slot car.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

I didnt' realize the body was a collectible...I picked it up at Scale Auto because it's easy to see.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Can someone tell me if this body is still available for sale? I wouldn't mind racing the everliving daylights out of this car. Looks pretty neat.

I just started really getting into the racemasters cars and I'm really enjoying both the designs and the way they handle.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

EBasil said:


> I didnt' realize the body was a collectible...I picked it up at Scale Auto because it's easy to see.


Nice score! I missed that one!

This is one of those things you just have to keep checking with different suppliers and sellers out there. 

I'm curious (as I track the epay selling price of the hard to find SG+ cars) what did you pay for the body alone? I see they sell the Top Dog body at $14.50. I've seen the complete car sell on epay anywhere from $15 to $49.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

I bought it a few years ago as an SG+ complete for about $20, I think. This is one that we ought to campaign Racemasters to produce more of if it's "rare". The investor/collectors might be frustrated, but it really is very easy to see on the track.


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

On the bay right now. NIP

250207925757 :wave: 

Evan


----------

